# T5HO Ballasts



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking for ballasts for my 48 inch reflectors picked up at Big Als tent sale.

Recommendations on what brand and where i can purchase without breaking bank?.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Pretty sure this ballast is the same kind that ATI uses. You can check with Ray, to be 100% sure.

http://www.goreef.com/ATI-2x54W-T5-HO-Ballast.html
-


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Mike,

I sent you a message, DMZ is selling his, good deal, snatch it up.


----------

